
FCC report claims the broken broadband market has been fixed by killing NN - thg
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/437dmj/fcc-broadband-deployment-report-ajit-pai-net-neutrality
======
skate22
My friends in NJ had to use a vpn to bring their 3000ms ping to 200ms for an
online game we were playing.

The throttling was only for a few days and no explanation was given, but they
only have 1 provider to choose from.

The broadband market is not fixed.

